# Experience credits



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Does full time New Hampshire experience count towards the 3 year minimum requirement (to take SGTs test)? Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Eligibility Title*

*Police Officer*


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

???


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

You must be a civil service police officer for one year prior to taking the sgts test. No, New Hampshire time doesnt count.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

From Ch 31 S 59--

"An examination for a promotional appointment to any title in a police or fire force shall be open only to permanent employees *in the next lower title in such force*..." (my emphasis)

For instance, the Sergeant Exam Notice for Abington PD reads--

"ELIGIBILITY: To be eligible for this examination you must be an employee in the Abington Police Department with permanent civil service status in the below listed title-Police Officer."

Also,

"...no such examination shall be open to any person who has not been employed in such force for at least one year after certification in the lower title or titles to which the examination is open; and provided, further, that no such examination for the first title above the lowest title in the police or fire force of a *city or town with a population in excess of fifty thousand* shall be open to any person who has not been employed in such force in such lowest title for *at least three years *after certification..." (my emphasis again).

All that was a long way of saying no, you're not eligible because of your NH time on the job.

Sorry, hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks. This state continues to amaze me. I guess you are only worthy if you have been a Mass Cop. All other states/experience is no good in Mass. Unbelievable, but thanks for the info.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome to the Peoples republic of Communist Massachusetts.


----------

